# Bluetooth Retrofit for 2001 E46



## venege (Apr 3, 2004)

I have a 04/01 build M3 with option 640 (like all US models). After doing extensive research in other threads and forums, here is what I have concluded:

1) I need to order the european retrofit kit with part No. 84 64 0 153 221 from a dealer in europe.

2) Replace the existing wiring harness that runs from the trunk to the center console with the new harness included in the kit.

3) Do a similar type of replacement with the current antenna cable, replacing it with the Fakra cable included in the kit.

4) Install the remainder of the bluetooth kit as shown in other install DIY.

5) Have my dealer re-code the dme (whatever that means?).

Before I go ahead with this plan, I would like to know if anybody has tried this. Or if anywone knows of a better way to install a fully functional bluetooth handsfree system in my vehicle?

Any input is welcome, like for example, what do I tell my dealer when I ask him to re-code my DME?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've heard that this has been done on a 01 X5, but that's it. And I have no idea if it was actually successful or not. There is apparently also custom firmware changes that need to be made to the BT unit as well. :dunno:

The effort and cost and unknown stuff has prompted me to eschew this whole thing and I just took delivery of a Ericsson HCB30.


----------



## Reisen (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm interested in this too. How hard do you think it would be to replace the harness?


----------



## qpilot (Oct 28, 2003)

*Another option*

I'm not sure if this is an appropriate spot to say this - please let me know if it isn't and I won't again. BUT, my company does make a kit that might fill the bill for you. We are just strarting out with this and have a rudimentary web site up - www.eiskits.com 
I do welcome any input into making the website or product better.
Thanks,
Randy...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Randy,

The ability to use the steering wheel controls is nice. I just installed my HCB30 yesterday using "Version 2" of my scratchbuilt hardwire harness. I'm guessing your NHW1 is very similar, though you seem to have managed to figure out how to get the 3-wire BMW mic to work (I never got that working).

I don't suppose it would be possible to get just the iBus adapter of some sort that you've put together and make it work in place of the little control panel I'm currently using from the HCB30.


----------



## qpilot (Oct 28, 2003)

*Maybe we can...*

Essentially that is what we did for the CK-1W. The only questions would be the wiring for the HCB control panel and the mic specs for the HCB - we needed to make an audio driver as part of the box that interfaces to the Nokia. I'll make it a point to get an HCB at some point and test it - it might just work as is with some small wiring pinout changes.
Actually we also can supply the wiring option for using the mic - some hardwired kits work ok as is and some don't. We also have an adapter that allows you to plug in an HCB or Nokia mic into the wiring in the headliner - I don't know if you have done that or not but you could easily make one if you have managed to get where you are already.
Thanks for the input and I will be glad to persue any options I can to help you. You are far and away ahead of most in your integration!



Kaz said:


> Randy,
> 
> The ability to use the steering wheel controls is nice. I just installed my HCB30 yesterday using "Version 2" of my scratchbuilt hardwire harness. I'm guessing your NHW1 is very similar, though you seem to have managed to figure out how to get the 3-wire BMW mic to work (I never got that working).
> 
> I don't suppose it would be possible to get just the iBus adapter of some sort that you've put together and make it work in place of the little control panel I'm currently using from the HCB30.


----------

